# *Found* Decent quality Ss316l wire spools - East rand



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/11/17)

Anyone have any? Preferably in 28 or 26 gauge ??


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

You could check out the following:

@HouseOfVape 
Vape Club @VapeGrrl, @JakesSA 
Atomix Vapes @Frostbite 
Or @h2vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (7/11/17)

Only Nichrome and Kanthal here sorry

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/11/17)

Got 26 and 28 from @h2vape, thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Got 26 and 28 from @h2vape, thanks guys



Glad you found it

You coming to the vape meet on 25 Nov @Smoke_A_Llama ?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/11/17)

Silver said:


> Glad you found it
> 
> You coming to the vape meet on 25 Nov @Smoke_A_Llama ?



Definitely considering it Mr, just have to double check to see if I have any other commitments

Reactions: Like 1


----------

